

What's new in Linux 2.6.34 - ddfall
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/What-s-new-in-Linux-2-6-34-1000122.html

======
viraptor
In a more technical format: <http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges>

------
rbanffy
It's really nice to see how btrfs is improving.

I am playing with it a little and I wonder if I could expect greater
redundancy (like three or more copies scattered) and block deduplication (that
would probably require using a hash function instead or in addition of crc32
for block integrity checks)

The yum plugin (unfortunately, I am a Debian guy) looks very sweet.

------
gcv
Does anyone have any experience with Ceph? It sounds interesting, but is it
reliable? Easy to configure and maintain?

~~~
andfarm
It's still pretty experimental. Getting the kernel client into a released
kernel has been a step forward, but Ceph isn't ready for production yet. It's
getting closer, though.

------
gaius
I'm excited by the Python support in Perf.

------
hackermom
How many megabytes is the current Linux kernel in its generic/default/full
form (i386 or amd64, either goes)?

~~~
krschultz
That is really hard to say. The source code is massive - hundreds of
megabytes. The image created is tiny. It all comes down to what drivers and
options are included.

Most generic kernel _package_ included in Ubuntu is around 121mb. But it
includes a lot of modules - see:

[http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/linux-
image-2.6.32-21...](http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/linux-
image-2.6.32-21-generic/filelist)

Very few of these will actually be running on your system.

I work on embedded Linux and once build your own kernel with just the drivers
you need, the image is tiny. I know the exact number of the top of my head but
it was either a few mb or maybe even less than 1 mb. We had 256 mb of total
system flash and we got our entire Linux distro on there easily.

